# Trotz win7 SP1 zeigt XTU0 2.2GHZ bei i5-3570k@3.4GHZ an



## herbert38 (22. März 2015)

hallo,

ich habe win 7 home premium SP1 installiert. laut ASRock eXtreme Tune und intel XPU werden nur 2.2GHZ von meinem i5-3570k mit 3.4GHZ genutzt.

woran kann das liegen? was muss ich ändern?


laut tutorial auf pcgameshardware  müsste bei win7 mit sp1 100% der leistungsfähigkeit genutzt werden. 
siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...overclocking-tool-mit-benchmark-funktion.html


bitte um rat.
ich muss gestehen da absolut ahnungslos zu sein


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (22. März 2015)

Hi herbert38,
lade dir mal Prime95 herunter und schaue nach wie viel mhz dein i5-3570k unter 100% Last anliegt 
GIMPS - Free Prime95 software downloads - PrimeNet
vorher CPU-Z öffnen und die Mhz des 3570k anschauen.
CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID

Info: Windows taket die CPU-Leistung herunter, wenn die nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## herbert38 (22. März 2015)

habe ich wie beschrieben gemacht. der läuft trotzdem nicht über 2200mhz


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (22. März 2015)

Komisch 
Bitte einmal ausfüllen, genaue Modellbezeichnung hilft sehr – Danke 
Geizhals Deutschland
1)	Grafikkarte
2)	i5-3570k (Kühlung mit Boxedkühler oder einem anderen Kühler?)
3)	Netzteil (Das Alter bitte nennen)
4)	Arbeitsspeicher
5)	Mainboard
6)	Festplatte bzw. SSD
7)	Gehäuse
Weitere Sinnvolle Angaben.
1)	Welche Bios/UEFI-Version hast du aktuell?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. März 2015)

Hatte so ein ähnliches Problem. Mein i5 4690k wurde unter Windows nur als 800MHz CPU erkannt.  Die Installation des neusten Intel Chipsatztreiber half.
Es kann aber auch sein dass deine CPU überhitzt und sich zum Schutze herunter taktet. Auch gut möglich ein scharfer Stromsparmodus, auf manche Motherboards kann man die CPU zu einen gewissen niedrigeren Wert zwingen..


----------



## herbert38 (24. März 2015)

seht euch bitte das pic im anhang an!

mir ist beim xtu folgendes aufgefallen: die 2.200mhz bringt der prozessor beim scheinbar voreingestellten multiplier von 22 für die active cores. wenn ich im xtu die balken für die cores ziemlich mittig bei 34 ansetzte kommt die cpu auf 3.400mhz wie es beim i5-3570k @3.4GHZ sein soll.

ich habe von sowas keinem plan. leider überträgt xtu die umstellungen nicht ins bios meine asrock z77 pro 3. habe im bios gerade den multiplier auf 34 hochgestellt. muss ich in sacxhen voltage noch was ändern? werde morgen fotosw vom bios nachreichen.


----------

